
Kong raises $43M Series C for its API Gateway - UkiahSmith
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/28/kong-raises-43m-series-c-for-its-api-platform/
======
hbcondo714
Not to take anything away from Kong's accomplishment but this article was
written 2 months ago. Here's the Press Release from Kong dated March 28th
2019:

[https://konghq.com/press-release/kong-
raises-43-million](https://konghq.com/press-release/kong-raises-43-million)

~~~
hbcondo714
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512025)

------
etdev
As someone who works as a software developer in Japan this is awesome. Kong is
one of the few companies allowing remote work even outside of North America so
I'm glad to see that they're growing.

------
seattle_spring
When I first read the headline, I was surprised that the same maker of my
dog's ultra-tough chew toys [1] was branching into tech B2B.

[1] [https://www.kongcompany.com/](https://www.kongcompany.com/)

~~~
legohead
Thought this was about Kongregate, which is often shortened to Kong.

------
taosx
Happy for them. I know that Kong uses openResty with which I have worked and I
hope some of that money goes into it.

On another topic, why would I use Kong instead of it's competitors built on
envoy and with higher integration with kubernetes? Maturity?

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
> why would I use Kong instead of it's competitors built on envoy and with
> higher integration with kubernetes?

If you have kubernetes, you might prefer that. But Kong is also useful in
scenarios that don't involve kubernetes at all.

~~~
mikejulietbravo
Disclosure - I work at Kong.

Kong has a native kubernetes ingress controller. A large portion of our
customers use us with K8s

~~~
taosx
I didn't know that, seems interesting. I will try it the first chance I get.
Thank you

------
blumomo
Can someone please explain me as a programmer, what value Kong could bring to
my digital products?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
This answer is a more "what value does an API Gateway provider bring" than
Kong specific as it's been a couple of years since I did an in-depth
comparison of the different options.

Say you have some developed kind of consumable service (think like fraud
detection, geolocation, or machine learning recommendations, whatever) then
using Kong or another API Gateway as a service type offering is a way to
handle big chunks of all the boring but necessary infrastructure needed to
bring that to market.

This is stuff like setting up plans, accepting payments, rate limiting,
issuing and revoking api keys, docs, etc.

API Gateway's function like a proxy or CDN where api.example.com goes to
blah.kong-api-service.com which then requests back to your-app-
server.example.com so they're able to do these things without needing to get
into your code.

~~~
duxup
Thank you.

I wish we had a little plain English summary like this for ... every company
;)

~~~
luckydata
That's the job a marketing website should do.

~~~
duxup
Maybe.

The thing is "marketing" is usually what I'm trying to avoid when trying to
understand what the company actually does.

~~~
holografix
I often look at the Wikipedia entry for companies or tech products after
trying to unsuccessfully decipher the marketing babble on their website.

------
jamisteven
Seriously thought this was an article about Kong the dog toy company.

